# Looking for a DIY design for a log pole barn / garage



## maplewood (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello forum friends.

I would like to build a pole barn this summer, mostly out of logs from my own property. I have plenty of fir, spruce, pine and poplar.
It is an ambitious project. I have cement sono tubes from a previous structure that I want to build on top of. 8' spacing in one direction,
13' in the other, making the building 26' wide by 32' deep with 15 posts.

If anyone has some design drawings, or a web link, or a good book to suggest, what I'm looking for is how to cut the logs and join them
together for the framing. I want to frame the walls and rafters out of logs, and use some scrap lumber to finish the walls, and to strap
the roof for some tin roofing. I'll worry about two garage doors later, and just leave them open for now.
I'm building this to store a 45 hp tractor, 8 cord of wood, a 1996 Ford Econoline wheel chair van, and all the toys that block up my side of
the garage that keep my poor 2001 Jetta out in the cold all winter (bicycles, shingles, insulation, lawn mowers, Christmas tree, etc.).

I would expect I'll use my logs in their round shape, but I have a friend who has one of those chain saw jigs to cut flat sides on logs for
beams or lumber. I don't think I would want to do that to too many logs, though....

Thanks in advance for any suggestions and help!


----------



## Markyboy (Jan 7, 2010)

Something like this?


----------



## maplewood (Jan 7, 2010)

I scoured the internet for drawings, but was mostly unsuccessful.  The closest I came to was for a wood shed:











I'd have to double the first drawing, to get my two bay garage / barn.  I'd have the tractor door on the left side of the pic.
I'm looking for the details on how to set the beams on the posts, bracing, beam size, etc.
Thanks!


----------



## JoeyD (Jan 7, 2010)

Here is a site with lots of plans that might meet your needs.

http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/extension/ExtPubs/PlanList97.htm


----------



## maplewood (Jan 7, 2010)

JoeyD said:
			
		

> Here is a site with lots of plans that might meet your needs.
> 
> http://bioengr.ag.utk.edu/extension/ExtPubs/PlanList97.htm



Thanks, Joey.  I've found this site before.  It doesn't have the construction details I'm looking for, like 
log joints, wood type, log bracing description, etc.  I'm not looking to come up with a plan layout for my
project, but the how-to design of preparing, connecting, bracing etc. of the logs.  Hopefully from someone
who's done it before, so I don't have to make their mistakes.  

  Thanks again.


----------



## pyper (Jan 7, 2010)

I found several books with all the necessary details at my local library.


----------

